# Metal Shaped Mickey Ears



## djbogue

Can someone tell me where you can get the metal shaped mickey ears that are displayed at the camping sites or how to make one?   They are about 3 foot tall and have rope lights on them.


----------



## AuburnJen92

From what I understand, they are home-made, just like the mickey lamp posts.  I don't think there are instructions for the metal ears, but there are instructions on how to make the lamps here on the bds.


----------



## mnsprk

I think this is what your looking for, numerous ideas.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2296238


----------



## CDNCruiser

Here's my two cents worth:


*How to build a Rope Light Mickey*​
You can easily find the basic parts you need at Michaels or a similar Craft Store.


You will need:
One 18 inch wire wreath frame 
Two 12 inch wire wreath frames 
Plastic wire ties 
One 12 foot rope light 
Michaels also sells a wire easel which your completed light will stand on, or you can simply hang it on a wall, on a fence or from a tree.

Heres a picture of the basic parts.





Peel off any tags or paper and lay the wreath frames on a work surface in the basic Mickey head configuration.




Now begin to tie the frames together using the wire ties. My wire ties are about 5 inches, but the size is not really important.

Here are a few pictures to show how the ties are applied.









Now simply use wire cutters to cut the tails off the wire ties. Then use your fingers to twist the wire ties so that the little locking block is at the back out of sight.




Voila  you have a Mickey head and now you are ready to attach the rope light.

Start with the plug at the bottom and use wire ties to attach the lights to the outer wire on the 18 inch ring. When you get to the smaller ring (the ear) continue around the outer edge of the larger ring and then turn to go up the far side of the ear. Here's a picture of what I mean:




When you've gotten this far, snip off those "tails" and turn those little locking blocks to the back, out of sight and out of the way.

Now continue to attach the rope lights around the ear and then place the rope directly on top of the first strand where they overlap. Make sure they are one on top of the other when you tighten the wire tie. This will ensure that you only see one strand when they are lit up. I think it's a "cleaner" look that way. Carry on with the wire ties all the way across the top of the Mickey head to the far side of the second ear and then turn them up the ear again.

Here's another picture:




This is where you trim the "tails " and turn the locking blocks again. Now continue around the ear and carefully overlap the strands at the bottom of the ear. Keep right on attaching the rope around the edge of the larger ring until you reach the end with the plug attached. You will have a little bit of extra rope light. I put it under the first strand so the "connector" is more or less out of sight.

It should look like this:




Trim those tails and turn those blocks, and you're done. Aren't you proud of yourself? You've just made a Rope Light Mickey.

When you plug it in it will look like this:




Gary Cruise
Kingston, ON
Canada


----------



## nat1234

That looks fantastic.  Your directions with the pictures make it look really easy to do.  I'm thinking that I may have to try that when I get back from Disney.  Thanks so much.


----------



## mothermouse

so inventive, i love it  too  cute i'll have to try it


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Gary , You are just amazinglyhandy cool !! You do impress me, 
Since I for one am not handy (suck at handy) you would hate me for a neighbor.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Born 2 Fish said:


> Gary , You are just amazinglyhandy cool !! You do impress me,
> Since I for one am not handy (suck at handy) you would hate me for a neighbor.



I kept looking for you at your site last month . . . we were just around the corner in site 517.  I saw your Dis'ers sign, but never caught you home!

This was our site!




Maybe we'll connect on another trip.


----------



## BradyBz12

If you're lazy like me, you can also buy 3 pre-lit wreaths (1 slightly larger than the other 2), zip tie them together and get this...


----------



## djbogue

Thanks everyone!

Gary, great instructions. I may try and make it.


----------



## LORNADUCK

That is the way we made ours, the same exact one. I had seen some at the campsite and couldn't figure out how to do it, so I went to Michael's and found the round metal rings, then got the lights. And my DH put it together the same way. Good job


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

very nice! thanks for sharing the directions. I might try this


----------



## FansoftheMouse

Thanks so much for sharing the instructions.  Adding this to the "this has to happen before our next trip" list.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Man i love it. I just might make me one or two lol


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

FansoftheMouse said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the instructions.  Adding this to the *"this has to happen before our next trip" *list.



Or if it doesn't, you can always run to Home Depot or Lowe's  

That's what we did one trip, when ... after giving DH 1-2 years to make a Mickey Light at home ... it never happened, cuz life kept getting in the way and chewing up all our time (or so he says).  

So we headed to Home Depot for supplies and there he was on the picnic table at our site @ the Fort ... making ole Mick!  I made sure he brought his tools from home, so he didn't have any excuse to have to buy a 2nd set of them.  

Then everyone was happy - cuz you know what happens when Mama ain't!


----------



## _Athena_

DH was nice and made me ears in blue!  We are @ 2017 if anyone wanders by before the 23rd!  You can't miss our medieval style tent!


----------



## Lyndria

Thanks for the easy to read instructions! DH now something to do before we camp again!


----------



## disneydawgs

CDNcrusier you are the man.  THANKS


----------



## retired and happy

A couple of years ago I bought some wreaths and brought everything to WDW with us for the holidays.   I used wire to connect the ears and head.
I then added the green "rope type trim" and mini lights.   I had it completed in less than an hour.   I then made one with no lights or trim out of the grape vine wreaths.   It took about 10 minutes.

Believe me I have NO artistic talent but I did these.  I was proud of myself.
Ha!!!!!

Good luck and have fun making your own wreaths.

Merry Christmas.


Judy


----------



## retired and happy

I forgot to tell you that you can buy the green wreaths, as I also did, and add lights and make your wreath this way.   Much easier.


Judy


----------



## lolafrances

retired and happy said:


> I forgot to tell you that you can buy the green wreaths, as I also did, and add lights and make your wreath this way.   Much easier.
> 
> 
> Judy



That is what I did this year. Michael's had all the wreaths half priced around Thanksgiving. I bought the easel they had, too, for $3.99 I think. With 200 lights and the cost of the wreaths (2 smalls for $3 each and the large for $8 or so) the whole thing cost less than $20! I wrapped the lights around the wreath instead of just sticking them into the greens on the front so it would be lit from both sides. A lot of bang for my buck and I was pretty excited about it! It took no time at all, either.

Now, cramming that monster in the car on our way to FW... that was another story. DH was none too pleased, but we got it there in one piece!


----------



## CDNCruiser

Yes, the green ones look great, we put ours on the front of the MH.


----------



## Lyndria

FansoftheMouse said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the instructions.  Adding this to the "this has to happen before our next trip" list.



Bumping this from way back...I made one of these tonight! Super easy and fairly inexpensive. I think it cost about $22 all together. 

Thanks for the detailed instructions and photos. That really helped.


----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

Thanks for bumping this!  two weeks ago I bought the loops (still need to get the rope lights) to do for my site & my sister's site.  But I have a question for those who have done this.....if using the plain loops (instead of wreaths), what does it look like during the day?  Do I need to add something to it to make it look nicer?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> .... I made sure he brought his tools from home, so he didn't have any excuse to have to buy a 2nd set of them.



Now...if you were smart enough to forsee the "Well, honey...since I didnt bring my tools from home, I guess I'll have to break down and buy a second set to put this together for you" schpeel we always try to use....then you are smart enough to have made it yourself. But on the other hand, I guess if youre smart enough to make it yourself...you're smart enough to know how to manipulate US MEN FOLK into thinking that you NEED us for things like this.......dangit....why do us guys always come off as morons?? No matter what...you darn wimenz are always gettin' da best of us!!! We're ALWAYS stupid enough to think were the smart ones!!!


----------



## kazlac4

Thanks for the suggestions..I am sure my DH will just love that he now has a new project on his list . I had found a small set of ears on Ebay which I purchased. The large one will compliment it very nicely!


----------



## owensmama2007

Thanks so much for the instructions and list of items to buy. 

I made one this afternoon...





Got all the items for around $24.00 at Hobby Lobby. I was hoping they would have had green lights but they said they were seasonal and only had red, white, and blue...which will be fine since we'll be there over Memorial Day weekend.

Sorry the picture isn't the greatest but it's still light outside and I can't get it show up the greatest!


----------



## BradyBz12

Well done!  Should look great all lit up


----------



## Disneylitch

Love it.  Gonna get the stuff tomorrow and have it for our trip in August. Thanks.


----------



## CDNCruiser

owensmama2007 said:


> Thanks so much for the instructions and list of items to buy.
> 
> I made one this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the items for around $24.00 at Hobby Lobby. I was hoping they would have had green lights but they said they were seasonal and only had red, white, and blue...which will be fine since we'll be there over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't the greatest but it's still light outside and I can't get it show up the greatest!



Good job, it looks great!


----------



## KimIce

MandMLUVMMandDVC said:


> Thanks for bumping this!  two weeks ago I bought the loops (still need to get the rope lights) to do for my site & my sister's site.  But I have a question for those who have done this.....if using the plain loops (instead of wreaths), what does it look like during the day?  Do I need to add something to it to make it look nicer?



I made one with just the loops, and have also saw other ones done at FW. I don't think it looks bad.


----------



## lledman

These look great, I'm going to go out tonight and see what supplies I can find.


----------



## lledman

Having a hard time finding 12 foot rope light - Michaels doesn't carry rope light except for maybe at Christmas time - Target only had 18 foot in white - any suggestions????  I'd love to have red to match my Mickey Head Lamp but hubby wants to get color changing bulbs for that so guess eventually it won't matter.


----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

Wal-Mart carries the 12' length for around $8


----------



## CDNCruiser

lledman said:


> Having a hard time finding 12 foot rope light - Michaels doesn't carry rope light except for maybe at Christmas time - Target only had 18 foot in white - any suggestions????  I'd love to have red to match my Mickey Head Lamp but hubby wants to get color changing bulbs for that so guess eventually it won't matter.



We have lots of 12" lengths here in Canada but whenever I've looked in the USA I can only find 18' lengths.  I made one with an 18' length and just kept wrapping it double.  It gave me a double strand all around the bottom (head) ring.  It looked good.  It's the blue one in this picture.


----------



## lledman

Thanks, I'll try looking at Wal-mart.  Also the 18 foot rope double wrapped looks nice so if I can't find 12 foot it's nice to know that the 18 foot will still work.


----------



## figmentfan1

What section would that be in at Walmart?


----------



## DisneyFreq

Here's my version! Used multiple strands of mini lights I picked up on clearance last year...same frame/stand model as OP.

Super Bright! Also a bit time consuming. I worked the lights where they poked thru to the front side.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

I've bought ropelight before that you could cut. The ropelight had marks every so many inches to mark where cutting was ok without harming the rest of it. Read the paperwork that comes with it and see what it says.


----------



## SimbaKY

Went there this afternoon fully intending to follow the posted design - becuase I loved it!...
Well I had an idea - I saw the metal rounds, but next to them were pressed board circles. I decided to try these. I am planning to hot glue gun the circles in the Mickey shape, paint black and decorate with either white fairy lights (small strand of Christmas Tree lights), crystals or some other decoration.
I will show picts when I am finished.


----------



## owensmama2007

DisneyFreq said:


> Here's my version! Used multiple strands of mini lights I picked up on clearance last year...same frame/stand model as OP.
> 
> Super Bright! Also a bit time consuming. I worked the lights where they poked thru to the front side.



Looks great! 

I thought about using those but I couldn't find them anywhere (Hobby Lobby used to carry them year round but not anymore!). I may have to stock up after Christmas and make me another one like yours for the next trip!


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

So I have all the parts to make one - question is will I regret it if I wait until I get to the fort to put it all together!?!? We are traveling with a popup and space is going to be tight so I'm thinking it will take less space in pieces. About how long does it take to put one together?!? Other than the tool to cut the ties with - will I need anything else?
Thanks!
Ellen


----------



## owensmama2007

Ellen aka Snow White said:


> So I have all the parts to make one - question is will I regret it if I wait until I get to the fort to put it all together!?!? We are traveling with a popup and space is going to be tight so I'm thinking it will take less space in pieces. About how long does it take to put one together?!? Other than the tool to cut the ties with - will I need anything else?
> Thanks!
> Ellen



Took me a little over an hour but then again, I had a 2 year old to keep occupied at the same time. LOL!


----------



## lledman

Woohoo!  Found 12 foot rope light in the light bulb section at Wal-mart (not home and garden like at Target).  They had red, white or blue  I choose red to match the current bulbs in my Mickey head lamp post  hubby jokes we have the red light district going on outside our camper 





I would have liked to use green zip ties for the frame and to also have found the single hoop loops but clear/white zip ties and the 4 hoop loops are good enough  I used red zip ties to attach the rope light.

The rope lights were $8 while the hoops and stand from Michaels were $11 - we had the zip ties in the camper already.


----------



## CDNCruiser

lledman said:


> Woohoo!  Found 12 foot rope light in the light bulb section at Wal-mart (not home and garden like at Target).  They had red, white or blue  I choose red to match the current bulbs in my Mickey head lamp post  hubby jokes we have the red light district going on outside our camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to use green zip ties for the frame and to also have found the single hoop loops but clear/white zip ties and the 4 hoop loops are good enough  I used red zip ties to attach the rope light.
> 
> The rope lights were $8 while the hoops and stand from Michaels were $11 - we had the zip ties in the camper already.



Great job!  It's perfect . . .


----------



## rm0530

I went to Michael's and Target today and just finished my ears.






The wreaths were $8.53 with tax from Michael's and the lights came from Target for $9.99. I went to Walmart first but could not find lights. I just now read someone found them in the light bulb section, not home and garden. I don't know what colors they had, if any. Target only had the white 12 foot strand.

I had a lot of rope extra at the end and it circled around the large circle a second time.


----------



## CDNCruiser

rm0530 said:


> I went to Michael's and Target today and just finished my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wreaths were $8.53 with tax from Michael's and the lights came from Target for $9.99. I went to Walmart first but could not find lights. I just now read someone found them in the light bulb section, not home and garden. I don't know what colors they had, if any. Target only had the white 12 foot strand.
> 
> I had a lot of rope extra at the end and it circled around the large circle a second time.



You did a great job . . . looks terrific!  But is one enough?

Last Christmas I had three (red, green and white) in front of the house!  This year I'll add my new blue one!


----------



## doombuqqy

GREAT JOB


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

I just made one this week for our trip next month.  My sister made a lamp post for me, and I did one of the wire wreath heads.  But I used white Christmas tree lights because our Wally didn't have any rope lights in either the camping OR the light bulb section.   It's super-bright and looks absolutely delightful.  I have a couple pictures on my phone, but of course that won't do me any good here.  Sorry.


----------



## CDNCruiser

If anyone is still looking for rope light in 12' lengths to make a Mickey light, here's a site where you can order them in seven different colours.

http://www.glowspace.com/12ft_Ropelight.htm

I'm building a pair in orange and purple for Halloween!

Let's get busy now, Christmas will be here before you know it!   

*NOTE:* Edited after initial post -this company *no longer carries rope light!* Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## KimIce

CDNCruiser said:


> If anyone is still looking for rope light in 12' lengths to make a Mickey light, here's a site where you can order them in seven different colours.
> 
> http://www.glowspace.com/12ft_Ropelight.htm
> 
> I'm building a pair in orange and purple for Halloween!
> 
> Let's get busy now, Christmas will be here before you know it!
> 
> *NOTE:* Edited after initial post -this company *no longer carries rope light!* Sorry for the mistake!



Thank you!! I was just thinking I need to make another. I Love the different colors!!


----------



## CDNCruiser

We can get plenty of rope lights in 12' length in Canada, but I've only been able to find them in clear, red and green.

Last year I picked up an 18' length in blue and just wound it "doubled-up" a little further. The light looks good!

Today we took a drive across the border to Watertown and Syracuse, NY and scored 18' lengths in orange and purple. So I'll be whipping up a pair tomorrow. If you have a Spirit Halloween Store in your area, they carry 18' lengths in orange and purple. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/produ...Lights-Purple/

We also stopped at Walgreens and Carol picked up some great Disney themed Halloween decor! Wish we had Walgreens in Canada!


----------



## sahbushka

I may have to try this!  Thanks for the step by step instructions!

SarahMay


----------



## photofreak

Hey Gary... thanks for sharing this!! This fellow Canadian (and Doverite) will be making orange Mickey ears for our trip next Halloween..... Just picked up some orange rope lights at Big Lots 2 weeks ago.....


----------



## CDNCruiser

photofreak said:


> Hey Gary... thanks for sharing this!! This fellow Canadian (and Doverite) will be making orange Mickey ears for our trip next Halloween..... Just picked up some orange rope lights at Big Lots 2 weeks ago.....



Doesn't Paul carry 12' rope lights at Stoney's Hardware?  I guess he doesn't have orange!


----------



## CDNCruiser

bouncingtiggers said:


> I just finished making my metal Mickey ears. The only problem I had was I could only find 18ft lengths in orange. I wanted the orange for Halloween this year. I had to get a little creative with the extra length so I hope people like it.



I made a few with 18' lights too!

Let's see if they look alike!


----------



## CDNCruiser

Our 18' lights are a bit different, my double lights are on the head, not the ears.  Yours look great.

I brought 5 with me, so you'll find it hard to miss them!


----------



## martymarty

bouncingtiggers said:


> I finally got the pic uploaded.  CDNCruiser will you be displaying all of your mickey ears next week?  I'd like to see how the original creator makes them.



I like the double strand  what length did you use for the rope light?


----------



## photofreak

CDNCruiser said:


> Doesn't Paul carry 12' rope lights at Stoney's Hardware?  I guess he doesn't have orange!



lol... nope, no orange, he carries everything else though!!


----------



## gillenkl

DH got all the supplies to make this - but we can't find the 12 ft rope lights - our Lowe's and Target only had 18 ft.  Anyone seen any 12 ft lights recently?


----------



## CDNCruiser

I have made several with 18' lights, just keep wrapping double on the head, or around the ears.  I think bouncingtiggers posted a picture of one he did with 18' lights!


----------



## KimIce

I made one of these last year and love it, so I made another one this year but I want to add red lights on it to make a bow to look like Minnie, but I do not know how to do the red bow or what to use, all my ideas failed. I saw one last year (that is where I got the idea), does anyone know how to make the red bow light bewteen the ears? I can't find a small enough rope light to do it.


----------



## DebbieT11

whoo hooo!  Got my cute mickey head finished tonight... well, ALMOST finished,,, still gotta snip all the zip ties.... but TheBigGuy decided he wanted LED lights on it, instead of the regular ones, so we had to order them..... it turned out REALLY cute - I'll take photos and post when they're all trimmed up and ready for presentation.  Thanks SO much for holding my hand while this happened.... I appreciate it!!


----------



## nat1234

I made a Mickey Head today.  I was able to get red and white striped rope lights at Canadian Tire and the wreath frames at Micheal's.  It looks really good.  I can't wait to light it up closer to Christmas.  Thanks for the directions, it really helped and made it really easy to do.


----------



## mreyes01430

Just saw @ Walgreens RED/GREEN Mickey Shaped Rope Light Display for under $7.00!!!! Around 6.97?  Pick one up before they are gone @ that price!


----------



## gillenkl

mreyes01430 said:


> Just saw @ Walgreens RED/GREEN Mickey Shaped Rope Light Display for under $7.00!!!! Around 6.97?  Pick one up before they are gone @ that price!


you would have a pic of these would you?


----------



## mikmouse

mreyes01430 said:


> Just saw @ Walgreens RED/GREEN Mickey Shaped Rope Light Display for under $7.00!!!! Around 6.97? Pick one up before they are gone @ that price!


 
Thanks for the heads up, I just purchased it from Walgreen's $6.99!  Very nice for the money.  Suction cup included so we will attach it to the size of the camper at Fort Wilderness when we arrive on Dec. 4!


----------



## bxtx

We had the Walgreen's rope light Mickey Heads in red/white on our windows last Christmas and I picked up some more this year to stick along the side of the camper on our upcoming trip. You can get them in red and green or red and white! $6.99 each, and they have other Mickey items too like a decorated lighted musical 12" tree, Mickey snowman, "greeter" carol singer Mickey (~2ft tall) etc. Check out different stores as they can carry various stock.


----------



## goopysolelady

Here's mine...proudly displayed on our home every Christmas:


----------



## sambuster

i thought about trying solar rope,  It think Harbor Freight carry's it.  Has anyone else tried it?   Sambuster
solar light works great


----------

